# Proof my work please



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

So I've just gotten a call, and talked to a new property owner about this place. It's about 3.25 acres or so. No sidewalks, 1 inch trigger. He wants good service, no excuses, and will probably be a bit of a b*tch to deal with sometimes, but is well worth the money...I hope.

Anyways, contract starts January 9th, as that is when he closes on the property. The old owner will continue doing the snow himself till this date. They own the storage facility next door also, and I would have to "bail them out" on an hourly basis when the storm gets too much for them and their 3/4 ton pickup and scoop plow, they will do the touch up work themselves on the storage facility.

This lot would be me servicing 24/7. It houses 4 commercial business, one being a trucking company with 4 loading docks. I didn't get too carried away with details on the pic.










Area:
13189 meters²
0.013 km²
141965 feet²
15774 yards²
3.259 acres

I was thinking I'd send a wheel loader (924/3 yard bucket), my S650 with 96" snow bucket, and a pickup with V plow there.

All snow must go to far top right corner of lot. I could push the snow in the bottom of picture to someplace up front, then move later. Thinking should get er done in a few hours tops with that equipment. Any thoughts?


----------



## delong17 (Nov 29, 2009)

seems like too much equipment for that small of a lot. a 12 foot pusher would do that in 4 hours.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Sounds like a skid should be there full time, and a truck helps out in heavier snow?
A few months ago, I would have said it needed a loader too....but more experienced people have said a lot that size does not require it..


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Well the reason I say so much equipment is I talked to one of the tenants there, he has the trucking company there. He says that the landowner has previously plowed it with his payloader, skid, and a pickup, and barely got done in a decent time. But now that I think of it, that is probably with doing the storage place too. It does drift in quite a bit though apparently. 

Prevailing NNE winds, I guess it drops right over the building in the NE corner where the loading docks are and builds 5-8' drifts. That's really my only concern I think. Honestly I wanted to send 2 trucks over there for each storm, but with the drifting, I'd hate to do that.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Would the loader and skid remain on site? Can you spare them? If you can, then go with your gut. If it turns out to be overkill, pull one.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I would rather have a little too much equipment than not enough but that's just me. Like Buswell said, if it's too much pull one out of there


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

I do a site that's approx. 2 times the size ( there are times the lot has a decent amount of cars ). We do it with a skid/ 8' pusher and a F 250/ 8' Western with wings and it's about a 2 1/2 hr push with 2"-4". When we first dropped the skid off, the guy asked if that was all we we're using because he said (pointing to a wheel loader)" the guy doing it before had one of those and couldn't keep up". Well we we're always able to service it even with the blizzard we had a few years back and last winter with all the events


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1874982 said:


> Would the loader and skid remain on site? Can you spare them? If you can, then go with your gut. If it turns out to be overkill, pull one.


The skid could remain on site, the loader will have too. As of now I honestly don't have enough lined up for a loader to pay for itself other then this site. That being said, I apparently may be getting another site in January, but still, I'm not running a loader across town if I can avoid it.

The skid isn't much of an issue, but do you guys think with drifting I might be able to just do 2 pickups and a skid? If I can avoid another 900 a month plus the upkeep, I'd rather just do that.

Peteo, your absolutely right, but I don't have enough work for a loader, most of my lots are the PITA ones other guys don't want to do, and most of them a loader just won't fit into.


----------

